# Free e-book on immigrating to New Zealand



## SFvroooom (Oct 1, 2011)

So I follow this blog: http://brokenluggage.wordpress.com and they just released a free e-book: http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/101980338.

They are an American couple who moved from Texas, USA to NZ. They went to NZ on a visitors visa with nothing but themselves and some luggage and made the move permanent the more difficult way. They had some money with them, no jobs, no work visa. This e-book is a compilation of their relevant blog posts, a lot of which I read during my initial research days. 

Hope this helps you folks who are in the early to mid stages of your journey to NZ.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

There are more than a few errors in their book--minor ones, but of the sort that an editor or fact checker should have caught.

Some useful info as well...but beware.


----------

